# شويه حكم من الانجيل



## جاسى (11 فبراير 2007)

حكم
‎•‎	أيأخذ إنسان نارا في حضنه ولا تحترق ثيابه. أويمشي إنسان على الجمر ولا تكتوي‎ ‎رجلاه. (أمثال 6: ‏‏27 و28‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	من يوبخ مستهزئا يكسب لنفسه هوانا ومن ينذر شريرا يكسب عيبا. لا توبخ مستهزئا‎ ‎لئلا يبغضك. وبخ ‏حكيما فيبك. (أمثال 9: 7 و 8‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية. أما الضابط شفته فعاقل. (أمثال 10: 19‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	موازين غش مكرهة الرب والوزن الصحيح رضاه. (أمثال 11: 1‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	حيث لا تدبير يسقط الشعب. أما الخلاص فبكثرة المشيرين. (أمثال 11: 14‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	يوجد من يفرّق فيزداد أيضا ومن يمسك أكثر من اللائق وإنما إلى الفقر. (أمثال‎ 11: 24) ‎
‎•‎	الغم في قلب الرجل يحنيه والكلمة الطيبة تفرحه. (أمثال 12: 25‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	يوجد من يتغانى ولا شيء عنده ومن يتفاقر وعنده غنى جزيل. (أمثال 13: 7‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	حياة الجسد هدوء القلب ونخر العظام الحسد. (أمثال 14: 30‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	ظالم الفقير يعير خالقه ويمجّده راحم المسكين. (أمثال 14: 31‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	البر يرفع شأن الأمة وعار الشعوب الخطية. (أمثال 14: 34‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	مقاصد بغير مشورة تبطل وبكثرة المشيرين تقوم. (أمثال 15: 22‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	للإنسان فرح بجواب فمه والكلمة في وقتها ما  أحسنها. (أمثال 15: 23‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	المولع بالكسب يكدر بيته. والكاره الهدايا يعيش. (أمثال 15: 27‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	القليل مع العدل خير من دخل جزيل بغير حق. (أمثال 16: 8‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الكلام الحسن شهد عسل حلو للنفس وشفاء للعظام. (أمثال 16: 24‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	تاج جمال شيبة توجد في طريق البر. (أمثال 16: 31‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	البوطة للفضة والكور للذهب وممتحن القلوب الرب. (أمثال 17: 3‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	المستهزئ بالفقير يعير خالقه. والفرحان ببلية لا يتبرأ. (أمثال 17: 5‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	تاج الشيوخ بنو البنين وفخر البنين آباؤهم. (أمثال 17: 6‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الانتهار يؤثر في الحكيم أكثر من مئة جلدة في الجاهل. (أمثال 17: 10‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	مبرئ المذنب ومذنب البريء كلاهما مكرهة الرب. (أمثال 17: 15‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الصديق يحب في كل وقت. أما الأخ فللشدة يولد. (أمثال 17: 17‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	كلمات فم الإنسان مياه عميقة. نبع الحكمة نهر متدفق. (أمثال 18: 4‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	روح الإنسان تحتمل مرضه. أما الروح المكسورة فمن يحملها. (أمثال 18: 14‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الأول في دعواه محق. فيأتي رفيقه ويفحصه. (أمثال 18: 17‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الخمر مستهزئة. المسكر عجاج ومن يترنح بهما فليس بحكيم. (أمثال 20: 1‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	أكثر الناس ينادون كل واحد بصلاحه أما الرجل الأمين فمن يجده. (أمثال 20: 6‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	معيار فمعيار مكيال فمكيال كلاهما مكرهة عند الرب. (أمثال 20: 10‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	ردي ردي يقول المشتري وإذا ذهب فحينئذ يفتخر. (أمثال 20: 14‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	من يسد أذنيه عن صراخ المسكين فهو أيضا يصرخ ولا يستجاب. (أمثال 21: 13‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الصيت أفضل من الغنى العظيم والنعمة الصالحة أفضل من الذهب. (أمثال 22: 1‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الغني والفقير يتلاقيان. صانعهما كليهما الرب. (أمثال 22: 2‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	شوك وفخوخ في طريق الملتوي. ومن يحفظ نفسه يبتعد عنها. (أمثال 22: 5‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	لا تقل كما فعل بي هكذا أفعل به. أرد على الإنسان مثل عمله. (أمثال 24: 29‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	تفاح من ذهب في مصوغ من فضة كلمة مقولة في محلها. (أمثال 25: 11‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	أوجدت عسلا فكل كفايتك لئلا تتخم فتتقيأه. (أمثال 25: 16‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	اجعل رجلك عزيزة في بيت قريبك لئلا يمل منك فيبغضك. (أمثال 25: 17‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	إن جاع عدوك فأطعمه وان عطش فاسقه ماء. فانك تجمع جمرا على رأسه والرب يجازيك‎. (‎أمثال 25: ‏‏22‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	مياه باردة لنفس عطشانة الخبر الطيب من أرض بعيدة. (أمثال 25: 25‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	أكل الكثير من العسل ليس بحسن وطلب الناس مجد أنفسهم ثقيل. (أمثال 25: 27‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	أرأيت رجلا حكيما في عيني نفسه. الرجاء بالجاهل أكثر من الرجاء به. (أمثال 26‏‎: 12) ‎
‎•‎	من يحفر حفرة يسقط فيها ومن يدحرج حجرا يرجع عليه. (أمثال 26: 27‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	لا تفتخر بالغد لأنك لا تعلم ماذا يلده يوم. (أمثال27: 1‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	‎ ‎النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل، وللنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو. (أمثال 27: 7‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الجار القريب خير من الأخ البعيد. (أمثال 27: 10‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	من يبارك قريبه بصوت عال في الصباح باكرا يحسب له لعنا. (أمثال 27: 14‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	الحديد بالحديد يحدد والإنسان يحدد وجه صاحبه. (أمثال 27: 17‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركها يرحم. (أمثال 28: 13‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	السالك بالكمال يخلص والملتوي في طريقين يسقط في إحداهما. (أمثال28: 18‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	محاباة الوجوه فليست صالحة فيذنب الإنسان لأجل كسرة خبز. (أمثال 28: 21‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	إذا ساد الصديقون فرح الشعب وإذا تتسلط الشرير يئن الشعب. (أمثال 29: 2‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	بلا رؤيا يجمح الشعب. أما حافظ الشريعة فطوباه. (أمثال 29: 18‏‎) ‎
‎•‎	أرأيت إنسانا عجولا في كلامه. الرجاء بالجاهل أكثر من الرجاء به. (أمثال 29‏‎: 20) ‎
‎ ‎


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 فبراير 2007)

*+ *


حكم حية ورائعه يا جاسى ... فعلا أشكرك كثيراً عليها ..

‎ روح الإنسان تحتمل مرضه. أما الروح المكسورة فمن يحملها. (أمثال 18: 14‏‎) ‎


ما أروع كنوزنا المقدسة .. فإن أراد المرء إستخلاص حكمة من الكتاب المقدس .. سيجد نفسه امام الكتاب المقدس كله حرف حرف .. فالكتاب المقدس كله دُرر و زخائر تفوق الوصف بالفعل .. أتذكر رواية عن داروين و هو على فراش المرض_* أنه*_ _*قال لإبنته : احضرى لى الكتاب .. فقالت له إبنته  : الكتاب المقدس يا أبى ؟ .. فأجابها : و هل يوجد كتاب آخر يستحق ان نُطلق عليه لفظ (( الكتاب ))  ؟! ...*_

فعلا .. لا يوجد أى كتاب فى العالم بأسره أثر فى البشرية .. و أضاف إليها قيم و روائع سوى الكتاب المقدس وحده ... فكم من شهداء عظام ضحوا بحياتهم من اجل نشر كلمته .. و ماذا كانت النتيجة ؟ ... إيمان أكثر من ثلثى العالم كله ... يالها من نتيجة 

فكما قال غاندى الزعيم الهندى أن_* الكتاب المقدس هو تاج الكُتب .. و الموعظة على الجبل هى دُرة هذا التاج *_.. و الحقيقة أننى أجد أن قول الزعيم غاندى يفتقر إلى الدقة بعض الشىء بالرغم من انه صدر من زعيم يعتنق البوذية .. إذ أنه لا توجد شبه مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس و سائر الكتب الموجوده فى العالم كله .. ما طبع منها .. و ما لم يُطبع بعد ..

*نشكرك يا إلهنا الحى ...*

*من اجل كلمتك الحية ..*

*الفعالة .. *


----------



## meraaa (15 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااا ياجاسى حكم رائعه اوىىىىىىى بجد
المستهزئ بالفقير يعير خالقه. والفرحان ببلية لا يتبرأ. بس انا عندى سؤال فى الايه دى هو مش المفروض الواحد لو فى ازمه او فيه بليه مش المفروض يبقه بيشكر ربنا ومش يتذمر ازاى هنا بيقول (الفرحان ببليه لايتبرا) 000وشكرا ياجاسى ربنا يباركك


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 فبراير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> شكرااااااا ياجاسى حكم رائعه اوىىىىىىى بجد
> المستهزئ بالفقير يعير خالقه. والفرحان ببلية لا يتبرأ. بس انا عندى سؤال فى الايه دى هو مش المفروض الواحد لو فى ازمه او فيه بليه مش المفروض يبقه بيشكر ربنا ومش يتذمر ازاى هنا بيقول (الفرحان ببليه لايتبرا) 000وشكرا ياجاسى ربنا يباركك


 
*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

المقصود هنا ببلية يا ميرا هو .. بلية غيره .. بمعنى أن الإنسان الذى يفرح ببلية غيره لا يتبرأ أى لا ينجو من العقاب .. كما ورد فى سفر عوبديا ( 12 - 16 ) " *الفرحان ببلية غيره سيجازيه الله* "


----------



## meraaa (15 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااا ياطارق على التوضيح الف شكر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## جاسى (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اوى طارق وميرا على مروركم
شكرا طارق على ردك على ميرا معلش سورى انا كان النت عندى بايز مكنتش عارفه ادخل ارد عليكى ميرا بس طارق عمل الواجب وزياده:smil12: 
بس عايزه اقوللك حاجه ميرا بخصوص الايه اللى انتى حطاها وعجباكى
انا انهردا 23/2/2007 سمعت تعليق حلو اوى فى الاجتماع  على الايه ديه
المستهزى بالفقير يعير خالقه انه مش شرط انه يكون فقير ماديا او فى الفلوس لكن قاللنا انه المقصود بكلمه فقير هو اى انسان عنده نقص فى حاجه معينه ممكن يكون حتى اللى عنده لدغه فى حرف معين او فقير فى عواطفه جاف يعنى او حتى فقير فى الادب 
قاللنا اننا كاننا بنقول لربنا انت غلطان انت ازاى تخلقه كده انت فى النهايه خلقتك للشخص ده غلط
بس معلش طوللت عليكم
وربنا يبارككم


----------



## meraaa (23 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااا ياجاسى على الكلام الجميل ده
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جاسى (26 فبراير 2007)

العفو ميرا 
وشكرا لمرورك 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 فبراير 2007)

جاسى قال:


> بس عايزه اقوللك حاجه ميرا بخصوص الايه اللى انتى حطاها وعجباكى
> انا انهردا 23/2/2007 سمعت تعليق حلو اوى فى الاجتماع على الايه ديه
> المستهزى بالفقير يعير خالقه انه مش شرط انه يكون فقير ماديا او فى الفلوس لكن قاللنا انه المقصود بكلمه فقير هو اى انسان عنده نقص فى حاجه معينه ممكن يكون حتى اللى عنده لدغه فى حرف معين او فقير فى عواطفه جاف يعنى او حتى فقير فى الادب
> قاللنا اننا كاننا بنقول لربنا انت غلطان انت ازاى تخلقه كده انت فى النهايه خلقتك للشخص ده غلط
> ...


 

*+*


كلمات جميلة أوى يا جاسى ... ربنا يباركك .. أنتى قدمتى فعلا تفسير شامل لكلمة فقير ..

صلواتك


----------



## جاسى (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا طارق على مرورك الجميل ده 
وربنا يباركك ويكون معاك


----------



## manwal (1 مارس 2007)

جاسى كلامك جميل وايه كمان اجمل بس اعتقد ان الايه فيها كلاام اكتر اتمنى تعليق


----------



## جاسى (3 مارس 2007)

شكرا مانويل لمرورك وربنا يباركك
لو عندك اى تعليق انت ممكن تشاركنا بيه


----------



## lovebjw (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شويه حكم من الانجيل*

جميلة اوى يا جاسى بجد 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكى بجد


----------



## جاسى (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شويه حكم من الانجيل*

*ميرسى بجد بجد ياباسم على مرورك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليك 
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## danoo (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شويه حكم من الانجيل*

ميرسى على الحكم الجميله يارب ينمو الكثير بفضل هذه الحكم


----------



## جاسى (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شويه حكم من الانجيل*

*يارب يا دانو يسمع من بؤقك ربنا
ميرسى لمرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------

